# Good time to short USD/JPY?



## intellimoney (16 November 2005)

I know the USD currency is strong so will it weaken or is gold following the same path. Are the two related maybe. 

I think to short now would be good strategic move over next month though trading against a trendline can always be dangerous even with stops


----------



## wavepicker (16 November 2005)

intellimoney said:
			
		

> I know the USD currency is strong so will it weaken or is gold following the same path. Are the two related maybe.
> 
> I think to short now would be good strategic move over next month though trading against a trendline can always be dangerous even with stops




Intellimoney, I agree with you 100%. Shorting the US dollar is a great trade over the next 6-8weeks. After that correction is finished I think we will have a very strong rally in the US Dollar Index with a target of 100/102 by December next year

Good Luck


----------



## Kaizen (18 November 2005)

Still holding long. Been it it since 117.855. As it is interest + I am in no rush to et out of it.

There has been allot of news saying USD will weaken but still no sign of it.


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2005)

You could be right guys, COT data on Yen futures indicate a short.

(The futures chart is the inverse of the forex chart)

However there is not much in the chart to suggest a turn at this point.


----------



## RichKid (18 November 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> You could be right guys, COT data on Yen futures indicate a short.
> 
> (The futures chart is the inverse of the forex chart)
> 
> However there is not much in the chart to suggest a turn at this point.




Hey Wayne, where do you get those COT charts from? Is it a free source? Such  clear COT trends, one line at the top and the other one at the opposite end, too easy!?


----------



## wayneL (19 November 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hey Wayne, where do you get those COT charts from? Is it a free source? Such  clear COT trends, one line at the top and the other one at the opposite end, too easy!?




Rich

you can get them from www.cot-futures.com 

You can get free charts but they can be a month out of date. The latest data available costs $4.95USD per month.

Cheers


----------

